# 220v Electrical Range Hard-Wired?



## enlighten (Jan 21, 2011)

What does the NEC Code say about hard-wiring a 220v electrical oven/range. I know many older houses are hard-wired and now the perferred method is a 4-wire/prong outlet. Is it still acceptable by code standards to hard-wire the range? Please provide NEC referrences. Thank you in advance for your insight.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

The instructions with the range will tell you if it can be hard wired.

110.3 Examination, Identification, Installation, and Use
of Equipment.
(B) Installation and Use. Listed or labeled equipment
shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions
included in the listing or labeling.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Some that I wires up, came with a pre- made whip... So yea hardwired!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Hard wire it (without cord and receptacle), but be sure to install a circuit breaker lockout device. 

That's in 422 Appliances.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Hard wire it (without cord and receptacle), but be sure to install a circuit breaker lockout device.
> 
> That's in 422 Appliances.


Really? Do you know the reason for that? When did that start?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nevermind my last post... I wasn't thinking!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Hard wire it (without cord and receptacle), but be sure to install a circuit breaker lockout device.
> 
> That's in 422 Appliances.



If the manufacture say you can hard wire it then that is allowed. If the manufacture says cord you must use cord.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> If the manufacture say you can hard wire it then that is allowed. If the manufacture says cord you must use cord.


You're right, and inspectors should enforce this instead of breaking balls on the peninsula receptacles! :laughing:


----------



## M7B (Dec 27, 2010)

*422*



Magnettica said:


> Hard wire it (without cord and receptacle), but be sure to install a circuit breaker lockout device.
> 
> That's in 422 Appliances.


That would suprise me if that's code for resi. I've never seen an inspector say or turn down anything hardwired resi before. Commercial of course

Waterheater, Oven, space heaters, etc...

Maybe I have a lazy inspector. I'll go check out 422 later


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Most cooktops and lay in Ranges used to be direct wired. I have done many that came with a whip of greenfield- FMC . You just install a jb behind the unit-- most ovens, single and double are this way also.


----------



## M7B (Dec 27, 2010)

*Hardwired*

I've done 100's if not 1000's of hardwired resi home items and I've never had an inspector turn me down for no lockout on OCPD


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

if you dont have a lockout on a hard-wired appliance it is not code. many do not enforce, but the point is that a HO can energize it accidentally while the appliance guy has his hands in there. 

dad comes home and his garage gfi is blown so he goes to panel and starts throwing breakers, but he doesn't know the little lady called the kenmore guy to look at the "slow heating" range.

bzzzzt.


----------

